# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Knees are shot but wth

## Testie

Any of the Brothers out there squatting and working out with a knee device other than wraps? Knee pain is pretty rough I stopped squats and did leg press and now Im back squatting to get more bang for my buck as leg presses hurt now too, not looking to get surgery for a while so Im working with what I got, and I dont want to wrap and unwrap my knees constantly on leg day.

----------


## Iranon

If it hurts don'tdo it, if you think you will possibly need surgery because how you train......train different.

----------


## kelkel

> If it hurts don'tdo it, if you think you will possibly need surgery because how you train......train different.



^^^That pretty much sums it up.

Also, look into Zilretta through your sports doc. It's great stuff. I've had the injections multiple times in my knees and it's like having new knees.

https://zilretta.com/

----------


## Testie

> If it hurts don'tdo it, if you think you will possibly need surgery because how you train......train different.


That’s the exact advice I’d give Brother and it’s solid however everything hurts these days some worse than others but I’m not ready to hang it up right now

----------


## Testie

> ^^^That pretty much sums it up.
> 
> Also, look into Zilretta through your sports doc. It's great stuff. I've had the injections multiple times in my knees and it's like having new knees.
> 
> https://zilretta.com/


Man I had no idea that was out there hopefully I can get straightened out with just that

----------


## kelkel

> Man I had no idea that was out there hopefully I can get straightened out with just that


Talk to your Ortho and see if you can get it cleared through insurance. It's really great stuff. Still smart to alter your training style a bit for longevity purposes. Simple things like making sure your knees track over your foot and don't extend beyond your feet. Even switching to more of a low bar squat will help. 

I train in my basement and don't have a belt squat but I use an olympic bar in the corner like an old fashioned T Bar Row, face the weight from the front (opposite of a T Bar Row) and use a D Ring Handle over the fat end of the bar and it works great. No knee pain and is a nice alternative.

----------


## NiceGuyResearcher

My gym personal trainer had suffered a construction accident in '97. 

He was an expert on what he told me "working around an injury"

At the time, I had lower back pain, I think

This guy was huge physically & competed. He had taken the settlement and set up a commerical gym along with a partner. 

This is a similar principle working around an injury or ('there's more than 1 way to skin a cat')

I used to put bandages on my tennis elbow while doing preacher curls, I didn't like how they looked but, and how long it took to put them on, but what mattered was my health

Arnold S. did squats with Ed Corney in PUmping Iron wearing knee pads or knee ace bandages to support his knees, so it's not something to be embarrassed about I guess

I hope you get whole and well in every way. God bless.

----------


## Testie

> My gym personal trainer had suffered a construction accident in '97. 
> 
> He was an expert on what he told me "working around an injury"
> 
> At the time, I had lower back pain, I think
> 
> This guy was huge physically & competed. He had taken the settlement and set up a commerical gym along with a partner. 
> 
> This is a similar principle working around an injury or ('there's more than 1 way to skin a cat')
> ...


Thank you for the well wishes my Brother, amazingly enough the sports medicine doctor said I have great knees per the X-ray and no arthritis or anything like that, basically what he explained is my quadriceps have over powered the other muscles surrounding my knees and have pulled my knees out of track so to speak, I start PT next week to strengthen the other muscles and balance everything out, he seems to think I will be pain free in as little as 6 weeks, so all amazing stuff I would have never thought I had good joints

----------

